# California networking



## Labyrinthian (Jan 18, 2015)

Looking to network with people who are in the California region.:jol:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

What area of California are you in?


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Check out So Cal Valley Haunters if you are in the LA area...
You can find the group on the web and on Facebook...


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

There's also CalHaunts in both NorCal and SoCal, so depending on where you are that's also an option.


----------



## Labyrinthian (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post. 
I will look into those leads you shared.
Happy Hallows eve best wishes to everyone


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm in the SF Bay Area (Newark). Some pretty good haunts around here.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There are all kinds of haunters here in So. California.
There are probably some in your particular area, wherever that may be.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What kind of networking are you interested in?


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm in the Mojave desert, and am always looking for new ventures with partners.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm in the West Los Angeles area (Culver City to be exact)


----------

